# Assassin snail questions



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

1. What kind of snails do assassains eat, or what kinds will/can they not eat?

2. How many would be good for a 30g to help control other snails without eating all of them?

3. How big do the get and how much of a bioload do they produce at full size? (some big snails make lots of poo)

Thanks for answering everyone!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*See below:*



pandragon said:


> 1. What kind of snails do assassains eat, or what kinds will/can they not eat?
> *I think they eat all kinds of snails, other soft-bodied slow-moving invertebrates that they can catch, and carrion. They especially like ramshorns, and they will gang up on large snails, so I don't think that even very large snails are safe from them. There is a persistent internet rumor that they will eat shrimp, but I've never seen it happen, shrimp are too fast. However, I am confident that they would eat a dead or incapacitated shrimp.*
> 
> 2. How many would be good for a 30g to help control other snails without eating all of them?
> ...


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you michael, you are a big help!


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with the information listed above, I would like to make an additional comment that they can and WILL gang up on larger snails, I've seen it happen.


----------

